
Fixed Gear on the Cheap - mobiletelephone
https://sheldonbrown.com/deakins/how-to-fixed-conversion.html
======
davidbanham
I miss Sheldon.

I also miss the web that was full of sites like Sheldon's. Individually
tailored to their creator, quirky, and packed with valuable information.

------
padraic7a
Sheldon passed away back in 2008. It's a real testament to his writing and
website that it remains so relevant 9 years after his death.

